# My vacuum leak



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I know for almost a fact i have a pretty bad vacuum leak; my vacuum pump runs constantly. I disconnected the power to the motor untill i can get the leak fixed. Was this a good idea? what functions am i going to lose with a bad leak and no pump running. Is this at all going to affect performance or the health of the car? Im just a little worried. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

From what I know it's only for the heater and AC controls.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

ahh, thats good, thanks. :fluffy:


----------

